# Breathable or Neoprene waders..



## GreatlakesCowboy (Feb 16, 2019)

10gaBBB said:


> Definitely not for early season but incredible for mid and late season..Gator waders insulated breathables. High quality, great fit, easy to walk in,and warm as hell !


I've had my Gator Waders insulated breathable waders for almost 4 years now. Absolutely amazing, especially with the quilting and lightweight durability. Can't go wrong!


----------

